# [Drehbuch] VO



## vinc5nt (1. Mai 2003)

Für was steht in Drehbüchern das VO hinter dem Namen eines Charakteres? 
Beispiel:

      JACK(VO) 
Bla bla bla

Ich weiß das es bewirkt, dass man nur die stimme hört und den Charakter nicht sieht, d.h. wie die stimme eines erzählers. Aber für was steht das V und das O dann  ?


----------



## Keule (1. Mai 2003)

k.a vielleicht *v*oice *o*ver ?


----------



## vinc5nt (1. Mai 2003)

jo .... hab jetzt endlich was bei google gefunden... hab vorher immer nur unter movie-script gesucht und nicht nur script ... doh ...

naja aber VO heißt voice over 
INT / EXT = Indoor / Outdoor
CUT TO = scene switch
CLOSE ON = Nahaufnahme
... wen es interessiert


----------



## Keule (2. Mai 2003)

siehe auch hier:
http://www.movie-college.de/filmschule/drehbuch/us-format.htm


----------

